# Stacked Style ..any raves??



## MACreation (Feb 22, 2006)

Curiousity it killing me!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2006)

I really liked them for awhile but I could never find the purple one ( forgot the name) which was my favorite so I gave up. But They all smell really good. =)


----------



## ben (Feb 22, 2006)

i have canival crush and fuji flower, i love them both!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish I hadn't found this thread, they've recently become available in Australia and I saw the scentarettes for the first time ever and am dying to try a couple of fragrances - Empress Lily and Enchantress!


----------



## Joelle (Mar 2, 2006)

I have Razzle & Dazzle.The bottles are very nice.


----------

